# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Timezone error disabling THUD

## Nikunamu

THUD is whitelisted in AV and Firewall so I have no clue what's going on. I used THUD for years without issues, but the THUD updates of this season reperatedly started to disable it with this timezone error after a few minutes of gameplay, even if the time is set correctly and synced in the Windows date/time.

KillerJohn please help!

----------


## Romanmas

> THUD is whitelisted in AV and Firewall so I have no clue what's going on. I used THUD for years without issues, but the THUD updates of this season reperatedly started to disable it with this timezone error after a few minutes of gameplay, even if the time is set correctly and synced in the Windows date/time.
> 
> KillerJohn please help!


1. Remove TH from your desktop
2. In Windows services - select Windows time - start automatically
3. Change the time sync server to timeanddate.com
4. Disable daylight saving time
5. Disable unnecessary programs from startup
6. Restart PC
7. Start Hud

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## Nikunamu

Thanks. I tried these steps, but I'm still getting the error randomly after a few minutes of gameplay. Thud shuts down all plugins and displays the timezone error.

----------


## Romanmas

> Thanks. I tried these steps, but I'm still getting the error randomly after a few minutes of gameplay. Thud shuts down all plugins and displays the timezone error.


My friend had this problem too. Windows 10 stopped syncing server time and PC clock rushing. Changing the time synchronization server helped to solve the problem 
or turn off time synchronization altogether and set the time manually

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## Nikunamu

I just noticed this in the status log

2020.12.11 13:41:26.687	version check is very slow: 15055 milliseconds
2020.12.11 13:43:26.277	version check is very slow: 15061 milliseconds
2020.12.11 13:45:25.206	version check is very slow: 31072 milliseconds

Then THUD displayed the timezone error, I quickly gone to timeanddate.com to compare the timings with my system clock, and it had no issues with desynchronization. Still THUD just decides to shut down in the middle of GRs. I have no clue why, this is driving me crazy.

----------


## Romanmas

> I just noticed this in the status log
> 
> 2020.12.11 13:41:26.687	version check is very slow: 15055 milliseconds
> 2020.12.11 13:43:26.277	version check is very slow: 15061 milliseconds
> 2020.12.11 13:45:25.206	version check is very slow: 31072 milliseconds
> 
> Then THUD displayed the timezone error, I quickly gone to timeanddate.com to compare the timings with my system clock, and it had no issues with desynchronization. Still THUD just decides to shut down in the middle of GRs. I have no clue why, this is driving me crazy.


Disable automatic sync altogether. Sent you a private message

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## Karakondzula90

Hello, 
I am encountering the same problem since yesterday. I've tried and followed all the steps you guys talk about, and still nothing. TH starts well, and after few minutes in game, it goes off and shows the "Check your time zone" message. I am playing on Eu servers from Mexico. Reinstalled TH , turned off the Time Synch, automatic time.. I even tried to change time zone to EU, and still happens. 
It just drives me crazy that it continues to happen.

----------


## Romanmas

> Hello, 
> I am encountering the same problem since yesterday. I've tried and followed all the steps you guys talk about, and still nothing. TH starts well, and after few minutes in game, it goes off and shows the "Check your time zone" message. I am playing on Eu servers from Mexico. Reinstalled TH , turned off the Time Synch, automatic time.. I even tried to change time zone to EU, and still happens. 
> It just drives me crazy that it continues to happen.


additionally:
- in Task Scheduler, disable time zone and windows sync
- disable CCleaner (if any)

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## alex1788

Hi,
I have some problem, tried everything and nothing helps. The problem started tonight. 
When I start, I get a message - unable to retrieve latest version info for turbohud check your timezone.
Everything worked up to this point.
Any ideas, if it possible, thx.

----------


## titit

> additionally:
> - in Task Scheduler, disable time zone and windows sync
> - disable CCleaner (if any)
> 
> Best Regards
> Romanmas


Thank you I also tested this, but it doesn't work (I use Windows7 and have never had a problem with TH)
Merci j'ai également testé ça mais çà ne fonctionne pas. (j'utilise Windows7 et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec TH)

J'ai testé sur mon autre pc (sous windows10) pas de problème avec Turbo ! mais c'est mon pc de boulot.
I tested on my other pc (under windows10) no problem with Turbo ! but this is my work computer.
 :Frown:

----------


## Romanmas

> Thank you I also tested this, but it doesn't work (I use Windows7 and have never had a problem with TH)
> Merci j'ai également testé ça mais çà ne fonctionne pas. (j'utilise Windows7 et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec TH)
> 
> J'ai testé sur mon autre pc (sous windows10) pas de problème avec Turbo ! mais c'est mon pc de boulot.
> I tested on my other pc (under windows10) no problem with Turbo ! but this is my work computer.


Friends, this is some kind of global problem. Hopefully KJ will comment. Let's wait a bit

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## thudnub

I just got the issue, is it resolved for everyone?

The fallback is returning "20.11.27.1", I thought the latest was "20.12.16.0"?
- https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
- https://pastebin.com/raw/4w5AkAsy
- http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy

----------


## alex1788

> I just got the issue, is it resolved for everyone?
> 
> The fallback is returning "20.11.27.1", I thought the latest was "20.12.16.0"?
> - https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
> - https://pastebin.com/raw/4w5AkAsy
> - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy


TH v20.11.27.1 was for old D3 v2.6.10.71510

----------


## thudnub

I'm using Windows 7, is everyone impacted using Windows 7 too?

----------


## x010010001

I also have windows 7. The problem occurred yesterday

...and I'm ready to install windows 10, if this is the only solution, 
because I can't play without TurboHud )

----------


## bondino2

I also have Win7. The Problem starts yesterday. I use TH since years and never had any Problems.same OS, same TH Version 2 days ago and no Problems in front. something must be changed. Plz help KillerJohn.

----------


## x010010001

what caused the problem? 
I have Win7 not updated. 
Why does everything work on Win10?
any ideas? 
there is no particular desire to install w10

----------


## Jacik

Сonfirm. Me and 5 other clan friends who use Win7 cannot use THUD. Others who use Win10 play without problems.

What is the reason?

For me, switching to Win10 is unacceptable, since all other applications work fine on Win7, and reinstalling and configuring them will take a very long time.

----------


## thudnub

I can confirm the issue happens only with Windows 7. I installed Windows 10 on a spare SSD and Turbohud started without any issues.

What I noticed with Windows 7 was that it was falling back to "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy" to check the version. Windows 10 does not have this issue.

----------


## x010010001

> I can confirm the issue happens only with Windows 7. I installed Windows 10 on a spare SSD and Turbohud started without any issues.
> 
> What I noticed with Windows 7 was that it was falling back to "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy" to check the version. Windows 10 does not have this issue.


so that's the reason. the old version is recorded there. but why did the problem only appear now?

----------


## alex1788

> Friends, this is some kind of global problem. Hopefully KJ will comment. Let's wait a bit
> 
> Best Regards
> Romanmas


KJ made last post here 3 weeks ago

----------


## seny777

Well,so what we should do? Wait for this lazy person to show up here? I recheck massive reasons how can fix this,and no one didnt help  :Frown:  It problems in data TH not in windows.
Where KJ

----------


## alex1788

I think that this problem cannot be solved without the help of @KillerJohn

----------


## KillerJohn

So, if I have to summarize, you expect me to fix an issue in Windows 7 which is... well... not even supported by Microsoft?

----------


## seny777

KJ at least say us what is the reason for the failure, where to dig us in which direction.

----------


## Buzzy62

> So, if I have to summarize, you expect me to fix an issue in Windows 7 which is... well... not even supported by Microsoft?


So if I were to upgrade to windows 10, this issue won't exist?

----------


## x010010001

format c:\

----------


## Buzzy62

> I can confirm the issue happens only with Windows 7. I installed Windows 10 on a spare SSD and Turbohud started without any issues.
> 
> What I noticed with Windows 7 was that it was falling back to "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy" to check the version. Windows 10 does not have this issue.


So, how is it that Windows 10 will go to a different location? isn't that location hard coded in TH? I'm not a programmer, but that link won't do anything different no matter was OS you are running. It will go to that address and read it, simple as that.

----------


## alex1788

> So if I were to upgrade to windows 10, this issue won't exist?


I installed win10 x64 on a virtual machine. In it, the TH starts without any error. At least it is now clear that to use TH, we need win10.

----------


## Romanmas

> So, if I have to summarize, you expect me to fix an issue in Windows 7 which is... well... not even supported by Microsoft?



TY for answer
You should have warned users ahead of time. And your answer is still not clear. Should everyone install W10?

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------


## Lily2010

I don't understand how the time zone and time can be different in Windows 10 than in Windows 7? How does TH control this? Where do you check which version of TH is running on your machine? What is the difference in running TH under W10 compared to running under W7?

----------


## KillerJohn

> KJ at least say us what is the reason for the failure, where to dig us in which direction.


I haven't see Windows 7 in the last 4 years. So how on Earth should I know what is the reason of the failure?
People deny installing a modern operating system instead of a shitty old one because it takes "too much time" but now I have to pull a Windows 7 out of my *ss and reproduce the issue?  :Smile:

----------


## KillerJohn

> So if I were to upgrade to windows 10, this issue won't exist?


I have no idea. The "Check your timezone!" does not mean the cause is the timezone, but it is a possible cause.
The message means "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." = it can not download the version info from the following URLs:

- https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
- https://pastebin.com/raw/4w5AkAsy
- http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy

You should try these URLs in a browser. Also check the "security" icon in your browser for the ssl certificates of those links. Feel free to post screenshots.

Also if any of you used pHelper previously, using fake network responses to prevent HUD getting the real version number can cause this as well.

----------


## Lily2010

KillerJohn, 

TH worked correctly until yesterday afternoon during W7. 
Personally, I only use TH, nothing else for years. Something happened yesterday because an error message appeared while playing and TH has not started since.

This version appears on links: 20.11.27.1

I tried to start the version indicated there, but then I got the error message that it is not the latest version.

----------


## KillerJohn

> KillerJohn, 
> 
> TH worked correctly until yesterday afternoon during W7. 
> Personally, I only use TH, nothing else for years. Something happened yesterday because an error message appeared while playing and TH has not started since.
> 
> This version appears on links: 20.11.27.1


sending a private message to you...

----------


## Buzzy62

> I have no idea. The "Check your timezone!" does not mean the cause is the timezone, but it is a possible cause.
> The message means "Unable to retrieve latest version info for TurboHUD." = it can not download the version info from the following URLs:
> 
> - https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
> - https://pastebin.com/raw/4w5AkAsy
> - http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy
> 
> You should try these URLs in a browser. Also check the "security" icon in your browser for the ssl certificates of those links. Feel free to post screenshots.
> 
> Also if any of you used pHelper previously, using fake network responses to prevent HUD getting the real version number can cause this as well.


I just clicked on all 3 links (on this win7 machine) and they are all reporting the old version. I did this on a win10 laptop and it ALSO shows the old version. (20.11.27.1)

----------


## HiThereSup

I just got this error and I have Windows 10.

----------


## Buzzy62

> KillerJohn, 
> 
> TH worked correctly until yesterday afternoon during W7. 
> Personally, I only use TH, nothing else for years. Something happened yesterday because an error message appeared while playing and TH has not started since.
> 
> This version appears on links: 20.11.27.1
> 
> I tried to start the version indicated there, but then I got the error message that it is not the latest version.


This is the exact same thing for me. Was playing and then the status changed in the middle of playing to "unable to retrieve the latest version". I have that on all of my machines now.

----------


## alex1788

> This is the exact same thing for me. Was playing and then the status changed in the middle of playing to "unable to retrieve the latest version". I have that on all of my machines now.


This is the exact same thing for me too.

----------


## Nikunamu

Seems everyone in game is having this problem right now, servers are unstable.

----------


## HiThereSup

It's working again.

----------


## Buzzy62

> It's working again.


Nope....not for me on several PCs.

----------


## Romanmas

> It's working again.


stop spaming wrong info

----------


## Lily2010

> It's working again.


It doesn't work for me either.

----------


## InSpawn

No, still not working

----------


## Jacik

Still doesn't work on 5 different PCs with Win7...

----------


## HiThereSup

Crashed again

----------


## Buzzy62

Until the three links that KJ posted show the correct/current version, it won't work. The "source" is wrong (higher version than what is allowed), so TH won't start. It really is that simple. Once those 3 links show the correct version (which is what TH is verifying), it will work again.

----------


## Jacik

Info from logs/status.txt (for win7) - not working:

2021.01.14 19:59:21.769	new context [*20.12.8.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1] 

Info from logs/status.txt (for win10) - work:

2021.01.14 20:08:10.401 new context [*20.12.16.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.19042.0 / Windows 10]

and from the following URLs:

- https://raw.githubusercontent.com/th...er/version.txt
- https://pastebin.com/raw/4w5AkAsy
- http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4w5AkAsy

we get *20.11.27.1*

Is that correct?

----------


## Buzzy62

> Info from logs/status.txt (for win7) - not working:
> 
> 2021.01.14 19:59:21.769	new context [*20.12.8.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1] 
> 
> Info from logs/status.txt (for win10) - work:
> 
> 2021.01.14 20:08:10.401 new context [*20.12.16.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.19042.0 / Windows 10]
> 
> and from the following URLs:
> ...


Correct. Since the version we are running is a higher number than the one that it is verifying against, it fails. If we were running a version lower than the one that is reported back from the sites, it would tell us (in yellow) that a new version is available.

So, until the version reported back from the websites matches are is higher than what we are using, TH is not going to run.

It's not a Win version issue, it's an issue with the three sites sites having the wrong version numbers.

----------


## alex1788

Information from th/logs/status.txt (win7, not working):



> 2021.01.14 20:27:22.607	NTP query succeeded, lag=39ms, diff=3ms
> 2021.01.14 20:27:22.734	loading database
> 2021.01.14 20:27:24.207	database loaded
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.341	new context [20.12.16.0] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1]
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.376	initializing overlay
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.391 create Direct2D1 Factory
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.397 create DirectWrite Factory
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.401 create DirectInput
> 2021.01.14 20:27:25.439 create DirectInput Keyboard
> ...

----------


## Remale

Please fix it Turbohud. I can’t play without it. It was still clear.

----------


## Buzzy62

> Info from logs/status.txt (for win7) - not working:
> 
> 2021.01.14 19:59:21.769	new context [*20.12.8.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1] 
> 
> Info from logs/status.txt (for win10) - work:
> 
> 2021.01.14 20:08:10.401 new context [*20.12.16.0*] [Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.19042.0 / Windows 10]
> 
> and from the following URLs:
> ...


I don't understand how the Win10 version you have is working since it is ALSO higher than the reported version coming from the 3 sites.

----------


## KillerJohn

@Lily2010 helped me to fix it.

new build released

----------


## Lily2010

It's work again! 
Thank you KillerJohn!

If you need help, don’t hesitate and let me know, I’ll help.  :Smile:

----------


## InSpawn

Works on Win 7
Regards

----------


## titit

> @Lily2010 helped me to fix it.
> 
> new build released


O_o Great !!! it works thanks !!!
O_o super !!! ca fonctionne merci !!

----------


## KillerJohn

so it was a funny breaking change in Windows 7, which should be a problem SINCE LOOOONG TIME but probably a Windows Updated messed up all your computers and revoked old crypto algorythms.

FYI: c# - The request was aborted: Could not create SSL/TLS secure channel - Stack Overflow

----------


## Remale

Thank you so much

----------


## Wild-Cat

It works again on Windows 7  :Smile: 
Thank you KillerJohn !

----------

